# Onasis



## Volcano

*What does it mean?*


----------



## winegrower

You probably mean Onassis (Aristotle Onassis), the famous Greek shipping tycoon, considered one of the  richest men in the world and also a legend  for his notorious affair with Maria Callas, his marriage with Jacqueline Kennedy etc.


----------



## x99sol

winegrower said:


> You probably mean Onassis (Aristotle Onassis), the famous Greek shipping tycoon, considered one of the  richest men in the world and also a legend  for his notorious affair with Maria Callas, his marriage with Jacqueline Kennedy etc.



If it used in a sentence that does not refer to the actual Aristotle Onassis it said to state that someone is really really rich.


----------



## Volcano

*little onasis*


----------



## NotNow

Please give some context.


----------



## Pentapoli

x99sol said:


> If it used in a sentence that does not refer to the actual Aristotle Onassis it said to state that someone is really really rich.


Yes, we use it in every day speaking to tease, or to mock someone who behaves like a very rich man.  I should also say that "onasis" was used much more often some years ago when Onasis was still alive.


----------



## shawnee

I would also be interested in the etymology of the name if its Ok to extend the question here.


----------



## cougr

Hi shawnee,apparently the name is derived from the Turkish word 'ounas' meaning lover or co-player (team mate) ,according to the information here . 

http://greeksurnames.blogspot.com/2009/02/aristotelis-onasis-great.html


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ cougr, most interesting indeed. And thanks for the site reference.


----------



## Volcano

*In Turkish:

oynaş - lover*


----------



## Cynastros

Αν δεν θέλουμε να ψάχνουμε μακρυά, να κοιτάξουμε πρώτα τα Ελληνικά γράμματα Ονάσσης - Ωνάσσης . Ο,Ω=Α ώνθρωπος, Ωπόλλων, ώναξ, κ.α. Αναξ,  Ξ=σσ .


----------



## cougr

Και το "Αναξ" λοιπόν τι είναι;


----------



## webskate101

αναξ seems appropriate somehow   Ατρειδης τε αναξ ανδρων κ.τ.λ.


----------



## Cynastros

cougr said:


> Και το "Αναξ" λοιπόν τι είναι;


    ETUMOLOGIKON  MEGA  KATA  ALFABHTON.
001 96.1 -1 96.4   < Anagka/zw>™  Apo\ tou= άnac άnakoj, e)c oύ to\ άnaktoj, ge/gonen a)na/kh, kaί a)na/gkh: kaί w¨j a)po\ tou= spoudh\ spouda/zw, kaί au)gh\ au)ga/zw, oύtw kaί a)po\ tou= a)na/gkh a)nagka/zw.  Oύtwj  Zhno/bioj.  
 001 97.53  - 1 97.59   < Anac>™  Para\ to\ th\n άnw ta/cin έxein: ή o( άnw a)i+sswn kata\ du/namin tou= krateίn: ή pro\j όn pa/nta a)nafe/romen.  Shmaίnei trίa: to\n basile/a, w¨j to\, Atreίdh ku/diste άnac a)ndrw½n.  Kai to\n oikodespo/thn, Au)ta\r e)gώn oίkoio άnac έsom' h(mete/roio.  Shmaίnei de\ kaί to\n qeo\n,    Όfr' ilaso/mesqa άnakta.


----------



## Cynastros

Cynastros said:


> ETUMOLOGIKON  MEGA  KATA  ALFABHTON.
> 001 96.1 -1 96.4   < Anagka/zw>™  Apo\ tou= άnacάnakoj, e)coύto\ άnaktoj, ge/gonena)na/kh, kaίa)na/gkh: kaίw¨ja)po\ tou= spoudh\ spouda/zw, kaίau)gh\ au)ga/zw, oύtwkaίa)po\ tou= a)na/gkha)nagka/zw.  OύtwjZhno/bioj.
> 001 97.53  - 1 97.59   < Anac>™  Para\ to\ th\n άnw ta/cin έxein: ή o( άnw a)i+sswn kata\ du/namin tou= krateίn: ή pro\j όn pa/nta a)nafe/romen.  Shmaίnei trίa: to\n basile/a, w¨j to\, Atreίdh ku/diste άnac a)ndrw½n.  Kai to\n oikodespo/thn, Au)ta\r e)gώn oίkoio άnac έsom' h(mete/roio.  Shmaίnei de\ kaί to\n qeo\n,    Όfr' ilaso/mesqa άnakta.


    Ανάγκα  και θεοί πείθονται . δηλ.  η [ Άνασσα] , ανάγκη επιβάλεται και στους θεούς κάποτε.
001 alpha.129.20 - 129.22   < Ana/gkh>:  h( qeo/j. para\ to\ a)na/ssw, kai to\ kratw½, a)na/gkh: pa/ntwn ga\r e)pikrateί . eί de\ ήn a)po\ r(h/matoj, w©cu/neto άn, w¨j stena/xw stenaxh/.  ή  para\ to\ a)na/ssw a)na/gkh, h( pa/ntwn kratou=sa.


----------



## Δημήτρης

> 001 96.1 -1 96.4 < Anagka/zw>™ Apo\ tou= άnacάnakoj, e)coύto\ άnaktoj, ge/gonena)na/kh, kaίa)na/gkh: kaίw¨ja)po\ tou= spoudh\ spouda/zw, kaίau)gh\ au)ga/zw, oύtwkaίa)po\ tou= a)na/gkha)nagka/zw. OύtwjZhno/bioj.
> 001 97.53 - 1 97.59 < Anac>™ Para\ to\ th\n άnw ta/cin έxein: ή o( άnw a)i+sswn kata\ du/namin tou= krateίn: ή pro\j όn pa/nta a)nafe/romen. Shmaίnei trίa: to\n basile/a, w¨j to\, Atreίdh ku/diste άnac a)ndrw½n. Kai to\n oikodespo/thn, Au)ta\r e)gώn oίkoio άnac έsom' h(mete/roio. Shmaίnei de\ kaί to\n qeo\n, Όfr' ilaso/mesqa άnakta.


Is this some kind of Ancient Greek transliteration utilizing parentheses, slashes, ™, ½, +, = and mixed Greek and Latin letters or just gibberish?


----------



## cougr

Δημήτρης said:


> Is this some kind of Ancient Greek transliteration utilizing parentheses, slashes, ™, ½, +, = and mixed Greek and Latin letters or just gibberish?



Και εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα. Ενώ εκτιμώ τις συνεισφορές του Cynastrou πάρα πολύ αυτά μου φαίνονται αλαμπουρνέζικα.


----------



## Cynastros

Δημήτρης said:


> Is this some kind of Ancient Greek transliteration utilizing parentheses, slashes, ™, ½, +, = and mixed Greek and Latin letters or just gibberish?


Νομίζω ειναι πρόβλημα γραμματοσειράς. το αρχικό κείμενο ειναι γραμμένο με γραμματοσειρά SGk Classic με κάποιες προσαρμογές. δεν γνωρίζω πως φτάνει σε σάς.


----------



## Cynastros

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Cynastros* 


   ETUMOLOGIKON MEGA KATA   ALFABHTON.
001 96.1 -1 96.4 < Anagka/zw>™ Apo\ tou= άnacάnakoj, e)coύto\ άnaktoj, ge/gonena)na/kh, kaίa)na/gkh: kaίw¨ja)po\ tou= spoudh\   spouda/zw, kaίau)gh\   au)ga/zw, oύtwkaίa)po\ tou=   a)na/gkha)nagka/zw. OύtwjZhno/bioj.
001 97.53 - 1 97.59 < Anac>™ Para\ to\ th\n άnw ta/cin έxein: ή o( άnw a)i+sswn kata\ du/namin   tou= krateίn: ή pro\j όn pa/nta a)nafe/romen. Shmaίnei trίa: to\n basile/a, w¨j to\,   Atreίdh   ku/diste άnac   a)ndrw½n. Kai to\n oikodespo/thn, Au)ta\r e)gώn oίkoio άnac έsom' h(mete/roio. Shmaίnei de\ kaί to\n qeo\n, Όfr' ilaso/mesqa άnakta.
Ανάγκα και θεοί πείθονται . δηλ. η [ Άνασσα] , ανάγκη επιβάλεται και στους θεούς κάποτε.
001 alpha.129.20 - 129.22 < Ana/gkh>: h( qeo/j. para\ to\ a)na/ssw, kaito\ kratw½, a)na/gkh: pa/ntwnga\re)pikrateί .eί de\ ήn a)po\ r(h/matoj, w©cu/neto άn, w¨j stena/xw stenaxh/. ή para\ to\ a)na/ssw a)na/gkh, h( pa/ntwn kratou=sa.
το κείμενο το αντέγραψα για να δείξω πως προβάλεται στο δικό μου υπολογιστή, μπορώ να το διαβάσω κανονικά, ισως εσείς δεν έχετε Ελληνικές γραμματοσειρές και αυτό δημιουργει το πρόβλημα. [συγνώμη].


----------



## Cynastros

cynastros said:


>


[διόρθωση]
ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΝ ΜΕΓΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΑΛΦΑΒΗΤΟΝ. - Αναγκάζω- απο του άναξ  άνακτος, εξ ού το άνακτος, γέγονεν  ανάγκη. και ώς απο το σπουδή σπουδάζω, και αυγή αυγάζω, ούτω και απο του ανάγκη αναγκάζω. ούτως Ζηνόβιος.
-Άναξ-  παρά το την άνω τάξιν έχειν. ή ο άνω αίσσων κατά δύναμιν του κρατείν. ή προς όν πάντα αναφέρομεν. Σημαίνει τρία. τον βασιλέα, ώς το, Ατρείδη κύδιστε άναξ ανδρών. Και τον οικοδεσπότην, Αυτάρ εγών οίκοιο άναξ έσομ' ημετέροιο.


----------



## Cynastros

cynastros said:


> .


[συμπληρ.διόρθωση]Σημαίνει δέ και τον θεόν, Όφρ' ιλασόμεσθα άνακτα.


----------



## Cynastros

Cynastros said:


> [διόρθωση] Ανάγκα  και θεοί πείθονται . δηλ.  η [ Άνασσα] , ανάγκη επιβάλεται και στους θεούς κάποτε.
> Ανάγκη-  η θεός. παρά το ανάσσω, και το κρατώ, ανάγκ. Πάντων γάρ επικρατεί. εί δέ  ήν απο 'ρήματος, ωξύνετο άν , ώς στενάχω στενάχη. ή παρά το ανάσσω ανάγκη, η πάντων κρατούσα.


----------

